# Cinderella- a true princess



## MiniLopHop (Mar 4, 2012)

The early days


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 4, 2012)

More recent photos


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 4, 2012)

She was a real cutie both in looks and spirit. I will miss the stories of her adventures. She has taken one last adventure on her own, but will always be remembered fondly by everyone on the forum, plus all of her online rabbit friends. Many of her friends that passed away before her were waiting at the bridge to show her around.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 4, 2012)

Cindi was such a wonderful girl and my favorite bunloaf. I am sure she is doing binkies at the bridge with all the other bunnies. Binky free Cinderella.....


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 4, 2012)

Aww, Q-tip and I send love and light to you and the rest of your bunny family.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 4, 2012)

:cry1:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 4, 2012)

Exactly what everyone said with millions more hugs. I'm so sorry, I knew how much you loved her. A true beauty.
Hugs x a million
Jj


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, she was such a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss Brandy...

Rest in Peace Cinderella


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 4, 2012)

Now she is at peace.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 5, 2012)

These were the last pictures, taken last week


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry Brandy  I have no idea what to say. 

How are you and the crew holding up?? Is Houdini taking it hard?


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 5, 2012)

What a pretty girl. So sorry for you and Houdini's loss of your sweet girl.

K


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was such a pretty girl. I have never before seen a pointed rabbit with dark eyes like that I always see them with pink eyes. She looked like a beautiful and sweet little soul.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 5, 2012)

Brandy, I am truely heart brokento read about Cinderella.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:sweetie.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your recent loss of Cinderella. She will be very missed. :cry4:

Binky Free sweetie :rainbow::rip:


----------



## CinderSmoke (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost her. It's heartbreaking to loose her when she had been doing so much better for a while. My heart is with you.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I just got the call that Cinderella's ashes are back at the vets. I think she would approve of Sophie, Houdini's new wife. She was so sweet that she would have wanted Houdini to be happy. Nah, she would have kicked Sophie's butt for snuggling her man. 

I'm just glad that I can think of Cinderella without crying. It's easier to focus on the good memories.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 9, 2012)

Glad you are starting to remember the good times and not always the hard ones. Yup, she would have kicked Sophie's butt and then made her agree to look after her prince. Glad he is happier. Life is too short to be otherwise.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

